# Will these match up for center and surround?



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a pair of B&W 704s and have found a local dealer that has offerd me I think a very good price on a B&W LCR60 S3 center and a pair of DM6000 S3 surrounds. I know there are better choices but these are realy in my price zone. Or should I just hold off and wait?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This is one of those situations where it really depends on how much you plan on using your system in a Home Theater capacity. While the speakers you are considering are not in the same series as your 704's, they should share a similar sound. 

Factor in the fact that even the matching center channel to your 704's will not sound identical to your 704's and it might make sense if the price is that good. I usually do advocate at least using identical tweeters in your front 3 speakers, but this might work.

It is good that the surrounds and center channel will match as well. Could you possibly audition the center and surrounds in your system? Or at minimum, listen to the 3 speakers at the store?

When using high quality tower speakers, the center channel will almost always be a compromise. Unless you are using a projection screen where you can have 3 identical tower speakers to comprise your front stage, the center channel will always be a compromise. Designers do the best they can to make the center channel sound as close as possible, but given how much smaller it is and how it will be orientated, it will never sound identical. Using identical tweeter does help to make the transition more seamless. However, at least they are B&W's as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Jungle Jack. I have a matching set of Warfdale Zaldek series 2000 for the 5/1 HT right now and have been using the 704 B&W for music only. I do like the B&W sound a lot better and it would be nice to tidy up a bit and put the Warfdales in another room or just sell them altogether, Thats why I was thinking of doing the B&W thing. I appreciate your time in answering my question.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would agree, Your probably ok using the B&Ws I would think they will sound close enough that the imaging will be fine.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I cannot fault you for preferring your B&W's as they are truly excellent speakers. While Wharfdale offers excellent value, your B&W's, especially your Series, is in another league.

Just as a thought, you might want to experiment running your 704's in a Phantom configuration (center channel selected off, 704's handle the dialogue as well as front left/right duty). Adding surround speakers is essential however. And I would think that the LCR60 would be better than running Phantom, but might be worth a try.

I own Martin Logan ESL's and many fellow owners choose to do this as opposed to using a center channel that does not truly match. I personally went with the flagship Stage center channel. However, HT is quite important to me and this allows a larger sweet spot which is an issue with ESL's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I did think about that when I auditioned a pair of Vandy's Sig 3E back before I bought these. Would a pham be better than the center I am looking at? how about the surrounds? Those Wharfdales are great once you start driving them but I don't like to listen at those volumes all the time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
More than likely, the LCR60 will work out better. While phantom, when the speakers are optimally positioned, can do a great job. The ideal is to have a 3 speaker front stage. It is only because your 704's are in a higher Series that I recommended at least trying it.

As to surrounds, if using the 704's in your HT, the DM 6000's will provide a much better sonic match. Furthermore, they should match really well with the LCR60.

I suppose it comes down to how good of a deal it is. Also, are there any Audiogon listings for used B&W center channels/surrounds that are 700 Series in your area?

Since you have and like the 704's, adding additional B&W's really would give you an excellent HT experience. Ideally, having matching tweeters should be the goal. However, if the lower Series you are looking at are a good deal, you can always sell them later and recoup much of your initial investment when upgrading to the matching center/surround to your 704's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Jungle Jack. The 704 center is a little to high to fit the AV cabnet (12.1in vrs the avalible 9&3/4in) I have. Guess I will try this option as I believe it will be better sonicaly than the Warfdales I currently have for HT. If it is then I suppose I could sell the Warfdales but I have never sold a piece after purchasing one it just goes somewhere else:bigsmile:


----------

